# Fragile mechanism



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

The Piano has a hammer, we are this construction in the same of ears. Maybe comparing in that point of view? Yes! Why we have hit so hard and loud, could be done in damages when you playing on piano. The stars have the iron hammers?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For some reason, I just had a vision of the hammer swinger in Mahler's 6th bringing his hammer down on a piano.....


----------



## Listenerris (Aug 17, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> For some reason, I just had a vision of the hammer swinger in Mahler's 6th bringing his hammer down on a piano.....


What a coincidence!


----------

